

Programmer looking for co-founder/designer - intdev

Long time reader, first time poster.<p>I am a programmer and I am looking for a co-founder. I am looking for someone who can take care of the design and front-end side of things i.e. UI, wireframing, HTML, CSS, JavaScript etc. You must be eager and willing to work on other areas of the startup as well.<p>Most importantly I am looking for someone who shares the entrepreneurial passion. Someone who wants to form a successful startup, is ready to work hard towards it, and wants to have a great time along the way.<p>I have a few ideas. I am prototyping one of them, but I feel the need to brainstorm and work on it together with someone else. I am open to new ideas as well.<p>Mail me if you are interested. My email address is on my profile. Any suggestions which can help me in my search or any references are highly appreciated.
======
waleedka
You should say a few things about yourself as well, not only the things you
want in your co-founder. Try to show why you're a good catch.

------
intdev
Generally responding to the comments so far.

I am a developer from Mumbai, India. I used to be a game programmer and I have
worked on a published game. I still do some hobby game development here and
there.

I have taken a liking to web development as well. I currently work full time
at a web startup. This is something I want to do on the side for now. Although
I have played around with PHP and Ruby, C# is currently the language of my
choice and for web development I like working on the ASP.NET MVC framework.

I am interested in web projects. I have not really narrowed in on idea for the
first project yet. I have a few ideas buzzing around my head. The one that I
am currently prototyping is based on helping users find people to collaborate
with (somewhat like some of the sites already mentioned in this thread). The
other one revolves around meeting new people. More info available on request.
I would perhaps prefer brainstorming an idea together. That way we both
connect with the idea.

I have already looked at ProgrammerMeetDesigner.com and builditwith.me to find
the kind of a guy I am looking for but haven't had success. Some suitable
people that I found on there never responded back.

------
davidw
Your email address is _not_ in your profile, in the sense that it's not
displayed. You have to put it in the 'about' section.

~~~
intdev
Oh. Thanks a lot for pointing that out! Fixed.

------
malandrew
It may help if you at least let people know the problem you are trying to
solve with your startup or at the very least the problem domain.

The reason I say this is because a good co-founder needs to be passionate
about the problem. They need to be really interested in solving it to
contribute meaningfully and come up with innovative solutions.

------
jroes
Has someone created an app/service to solve this problem (of finding designer
co-founders) yet?

I feel like I've seen a few out there already, but none of them jump to mind
enough for me to refer you to.

~~~
intdev
There are a few. I have checked them all out including the HN co-founder sheet
on google docs, but I haven't really found anyone yet. Looks like designers
don't like replying back to emails, or maybe I am approaching them in a wrong
way.

------
gshannon
Try this <http://www.ProgrammerMeetDesigner.com>

------
grep
you may want to check <http://www.builditwith.me/>

~~~
sz
Wow, who designed that site? It's so pretty.

------
muxxa
What is your location?

